

Japan Earthquake Swarm Google Earth Animation - locopati
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xylDxj6-9dY

======
locopati
Also this NOAA video modelling the tsunami

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr8ISvC_Krw>

